# Excited for my Boo!



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

So it has been a looong road to health for my Boo and her surprise litter. Many weeks and vet visits later all 4 are healthy and thriving! The reason for my post is just to say how HAPPY i am that Boo (the mama) is Finally feeling up to using her wheel again, only 3 legs and all! I am just so thankful for the help and support some of you provided and the wealth of archive knowledge that made this a very happy and successful story for her, Ziggy, Zowie and Tom!! She is just running away tonight, and it couldn't be a sweeter sound!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful that little Boo will have a new life with someone who truly cares about her! 
Thank you for the update. I look forward to more stories about this little one.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's all great news! I too, look foward to more updates and stories


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news, Im glad things are on there way back to 100%


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't remember reading about Boo anywhere, so I figure this all must have happened before I joined. Judging by the replies, I gather that Boo had some problems that you have now overcome, so I'll join the others in saying congratulations, and well done! <3


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I keep leaving my camera at school ( I teach and am getting prepared for the end of the year slideshow, so am taking pictures like mad!) so I don't have updated pics of them all. 

I have been off the forums for a while, posting at least, because of just how busy I have been with the feedings, meds and visits to the vet. All of that has calmed down now and I am just so happy that everyone is settling and seeming so happy. That gives me a bit more time to just enjoy and be with them when they wake up! I was so excited about Boo last night and then they all woke me up early with all their activity so I spent extra time with them this morning. I just love them so much!! 

My vet was was honest after our last visit she admitted, "I really didn't thing she was going to make it!" But luckily they all did! The vet thinks that because of the missing back leg, she was just physically unable to produce the amount of calcium needed for her milk and her own muscle function. We are one week now with no oral calcium supplements and no seizures/tremors to be seen! Also, we cleared up an intestinal infection and a minor ear infection. To top it off, we had no mites, so now that she is no longer pregnant  hopefully no more problems for a very long time!!

I have found a home for my Zowie, but Tom is still looking for a loving and responsible home. So if anyone knows of someone interested in the Portland, Oregon area, I would love to chat about a possible home!

Lastly, I would like to say again how thankful I am to this site, even though I haven't been posting regularly, I have been on often to read old posts to help with the new liter and nutrition and more and more!! Thank you all!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Boo is doing well despite all the problems she had! You did great taking care of her.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, while I am at it, here is Ziggy and Zowie. I posted to my Tom in the For Sale link. Only the webcam so not such great quality

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... d=29301636

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... d=29301636,


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm glad how everything ended up for you, Boo and her little ones! Saying bye after taking so much care of the little ones will be very hard. You've done a lot for them!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, they're so cuuuute! I like Ziggy's pinto patterning, very pretty. And Zowie looks like my Quilly. <3

Have to agree with Amy, it'll be so hard to say goodbye after everything you've all been through together. But I'm sure that the little ones will be happy in their new homes, you'll definitely find them good ones.


----------

